# Kitty Litter in smoker?



## elkhorn98 (Feb 10, 2007)

My brother in law has an old smokey electric smokey and it comes with bitty litter to put in th ebottom to absorb grease, etc.  Anyone else do that?  Here is a link to the manual he has.

http://www.oldsmokey.com/0701manuals/OSES/ESgeninfo.pdf


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 10, 2007)

I've never used it in the smoker, but I keep a bag around to pour on the concrete where things drip out.  Use a lot of it around the turkey pot
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .


----------



## cheech (May 26, 2007)

Never heard of that one before


----------



## keywesmoke (May 26, 2007)

I used a few scoops once outa the cat box but the food tasted funny


----------



## smokewatcher (May 26, 2007)

Only when smokin' a cat.


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 26, 2007)

i got kittens on the porch taking dumps(self trained) in my gladiolas- i got a bleach/water bottle & put mothballs in the planter- they start crapping in my pit( see the curiosity pics)- i will cook kitten & have fuzzy slippers... ozzy ain't the only 1 to bite a head off something - last month i wrung a wild turkey's neck- a 2x4 & a stiff wrist no gun needed....


----------



## lisacsco (May 26, 2007)

you cease to amaze me :)


----------



## meowey (May 26, 2007)

I'm sorry but we don't smoke cats in this house!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We mostly smoke pork and beef critters along with an occasional yardbird.  We also smoke fine honduran cigars.

There is an abundance of kitty litter here.  

Cajunsmokers idea of using it around a cooker is a great idea.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## triple b (May 26, 2007)

If you read the manual again it says "Don't" use scented Kitty litter or any other chemically treated material.
To me don't means NO!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 26, 2007)

I spread a little pile of pool filter sand around the smoker to catch the drips it's dustless and clean and washes up good too with a little dish soap.


----------



## hawgheaven (May 26, 2007)

Never heard of using kitty litter. I have a Mason jar clipped under my CG to catch drips. I also have crushed stone in the area where I smoke, so whatever drips to the ground runs off into the earth below.


----------



## keywesmoke (May 26, 2007)

I put a beer flat (the cardboard deal that carries a case) under the old girl and toss it when I'm done (drinking the beer).


----------



## smokngun (Jun 18, 2013)

I have heard of other people using it in their drip pans and also wondered if it works. The "el-cheapo" kitty litter is just ground natural clay with no perfumes added. I would imagine it wouldn't be any different than sand. Just stay away of scented or clumping types as they have chemicals added.


----------

